# Mott Count



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how the count looks this year around Mott, ND. We are going in mid Oct.

Thanks,


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The Last report I heard was the numbers should be good.

Bob


----------



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope so.

We missed last year because of the change in dates for nonresidents and our loadge reservation was for the opener.

I would like to take a few home this year.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

My contact told me about a month ago that the clutch size was down slightly in numbers, but compared to last years lower than normal numbers, it should be much improved this season.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Cover and Birds are way up! Should be a much better season in the SW this year.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

is it ever bad down there?....last year we had to work a little harder but still found a few. Not as many as 2003 but still brought some home.


----------

